# My dogs appetite increased this week why?



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

My dog is 10 months old and for months now she has been fed a cup in the morning and a 1 1/2 cups at night of Before Grain food. For whatever reason her appetite has increased. She eats the normal amount and then looks at me like she wants more or she goes to the cabinet where the food is (I have been giving her more, I dont want her to be hungry). Activity level has not increased, but the temp. has dropped this past week. Could her increased appetite be effected by the cooler weather, like she needs to store up for winter? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. How much do you guys feed your dogs? My dog weighs 46 lbs and is pretty slim and trim (she has a nice tuck going on from her chest to stomach). Thanks in advance!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko will act hungry all the time. Sometimes worse in the winter but I keep him on the same amount and just keep an eye on how he looks. Too skinny add more, chubbin' out subtract a bit. Some weeks he works more then others so I just watch him.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

She might be going through a last growth spurt. It could also be the colder weather. Or it could be that she's just more hungry this week. Who knows. I usually add about half a cup more kibble to Kane's morning and night feedings during the winter, because our winters up here in Michigan are freeeeezing and he spends a lot more energy running (or hopping, lol) through the several feet of snow we get.

As said above, the best way to pick an amount to feed your dog is to keep an eye on their tuck. At an ideal weight, you should be able to lightly run your hands over your dog's sides and feel her ribs. A few pounds here or there shouldn't matter in the long run.

edit: Just saw you're here in Michigan, too! I would add some more kibble to her diet once it gets to be winter here, as the colder weather and snow uses up more calories than during the summer (cold weather = dog working harder to keep warm; snow = dog working harder to run/play/walk around in the yard). You can start with a half a cup and work your way up or down, depending on how she looks. Or you can take the easy way out and put some lard in her kibble. A little goes a long way though.

Also, a couple more tips -- order some Musher's Secret to protect her paws (as the ice and snow can build up between the toes and hurt her, not to mention the pads drying out in a heartbeat) and I got Kane a coat to wear outside to help keep him warm. He loooooves playing in the snow and both the Musher's Secret and the coat allow him to stay out longer without getting hurt.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. K8nKane I will have to check out that mushers secret. Also I am in the process of finding her a coat now. I went to put the one she had from last winter on her and it looked more like a bikini top then a coat. Living in Michigan as you have mentioned it gets cold and I have not turned on the heat in the house yet, so its about 55 degrees in here, so much colder then normal. Added blankets to her bed for extra warmth. Thanks again.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

The Musher's Secret is great. A little goes a long way though. Just a little dab on my finger will cover two paws; make sure you rub it between her toes too, not just on her pads. It will moisturize the pads and protect them and if you rub it between her toes on the fur, the waxy texture of it will make the snow/ice slide right off and stop it from building up.

Here is Kane wearing his sweater in the house:










And then here he is in his winter coat:



















You're braver than I am, not turning the heat on yet. LOL. I had to get up in the middle of the night last night because I was freezing and Kane was shivering (although half his butt his shaved from his surgery). It was only 60 in the house. Brrrrr. Tonight it's supposed to get down to 22 where I am. And, of course, this weather is messing my sinuses all up.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Are we really talking about turning up the heat already 

Sasha always looks at me like she wants more lol.. I just base it off of her belly. I've been feeding 1 cup twice a day for a long time now, that along with treats(I spoil her) keeps her at a healthy 60 pounds. Vet said she looked amazing my last visit too.

On the left:


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I am in MN and I have already bought Luna a sweater and a "fall" coat! Have not found a good winter one yet LOL I have refused to turn on the heat and it got down to 29 degrees last night but was not that cold in the house!

As for the OP question, make sure you do not over feed your pup. Right now she probably does not need too much more but like others have said in the winter she may need more.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I was just thinking that with her age, maybe she's getting ready to have a heat cycle? I've never noticed my dog wanting to eat more around that time, but its an idea. I do know that Superman went from "eh" to "ZOMG feed me" when we started giving him more raw and working him out more.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

She is fixed, so no heat cycle. A winter coat was bought today, but hope we won't need it for a little while. I have not seen any worms, but the thought has crossed my mind that she may have developed a case of worms. I sure hope that's not it. She also went number 2 a lot today, but seems to feel fine. I know the more that goes in means the more that will come out although really didn't feed her more just some extra treats from training today.


----------

